
Vigilantes Are Taking Scooters Off the Streets. Bird and Lime Are Pissed - jatsign
https://jalopnik.com/vigilantes-are-taking-scooters-off-the-streets-of-san-d-1834074137
======
wwwdonohue
_[I]n one instance, a bellboy /valet from a hotel nearby The Promenade was
observed in a back alley placing scooters in The Promenade Garage. That
bellboy/valet had his own key to unlock The Promenade Garage. Borelli was
later observed conversing with that bellboy/valet. Borelli subsequently picked
up the scooters and took them away in a truck..._

Running this kind of grift kind of undercuts the whole moralistic pretense
behind what they're doing.

------
OedipusRex
Everyday walking to work I see scooters knocked over and in disrepair. I live
in the midwest and we're leaving winter and going into the rain season here
and most of these scooters are pretty beat up by now.

------
seeker61
Alternate Title: Brash Young Startup Disrupts Mobility Business

